# Best hydraulic battery



## gdady63 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what's the best hydraulic battery to use.. Would you use DECA Workaholics or what is your preference? 






Blood, Sweat, and Tears.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

WHAT EVER IS PARKED AT THE TRUCK STOP BY MY HOUSE WHEN I NEED THEM


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

duracells lithuim


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used deca's before and they were fine. I have interstate now, depends on hat your budget is at the time.

You will be buying more than one set in a life time of your ride. Just keep them charged.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 31 2008, 10:08 PM~12573864
> *duracells lithuim
> *


Rechargeable :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 1 2009, 09:29 AM~12576309
> *Rechargeable :biggrin:
> *


 acutally the key is to use the non rechargable ones, and recharge them anyways :0  :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

And the charge the hold? I was not aware of that, thank you for the lesson.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

odyssey


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

the tri-county international dealer on michigan and wyoming had some 925cca for like $65 or $70 a piece.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jan 1 2009, 12:59 PM~12577472
> *the tri-county international dealer on michigan and wyoming had some 925cca for like $65 or $70 a piece.
> *


dam your getting ripped off lets just say i sell them at 55 and make a profit


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

thats about norm around here for truck dealers, even our battery guy sells them for 60


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 1 2009, 12:43 PM~12576935
> *And the charge the hold? I was not aware of that, thank you for the lesson.
> *


lol  

but on the real, i use conntential xhd-31's 1300 cca my price 45


----------



## Ariel1212 (Jul 5, 2016)

I got a 2 pump set up and looking to get some batteries for my system. What's the best u guys can advise me pls


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Ariel1212 said:


> I got a 2 pump set up and looking to get some batteries for my system. What's the best u guys can advise me pls


 Try Duracell 9 V batteries. The kind that used to run old-school radios. I put 1000 of them in my trunk ran in series. Be amazed at what 9000 volts will do to your hydraulic system.
Back bumper baby


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yellow tops been great i drive mine daily havent charged batteries in almost 3 months


----------

